# Manual Gearbox Oil Recommendation needed



## catgroom (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi!
Fisrt post here so Hello from me and my Coupe V6.
Shes just racked up 170000 miles.
OK,Im told that the manual gearbox oil is a lifetime oil for my unit.
What do others do here?
I dont believe for a minute that the oil inside isnt anything but black and in need of renewal.Whats the ideal fluid?
I use Royal Purple 10W/40 for my engine and its excellent.Is their Gearmax the ideal stuff for the box??
Thanks
Steve


----------



## animaniac (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Manual Gearbox Oil Recommendation needed (catgroom)*

Well they say it is but at that mileage it won't harm changing it for fresh stuff.
Concidering you have not had gearbox problems and you've done 170k on the orignal box i would suggest you use the vw gear oil.
Most reasons for changing gear oil and trying a new brand is because a problem developed like crunching, or notchy gear change etc.
Obviously you box is suited to the oil...
But when you've you 170k and it's still running sweet it's best to put the same kind back in.


----------



## 91RedGolf (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re: Manual Gearbox Oil Recommendation needed (animaniac)*

What would you recommend for someone that is having a little bit of grinding into second gear? I have a 91 golf and it grinds a tad going from 1st to 2nd. I hear that Redline is pretty good stuff, but I want to see what other VW guys recommend first.
Thanks.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Manual Gearbox Oil Recommendation needed (catgroom)*

What does it call for? I cannot remember that far back. LOL
I would use Either OEM, or the ones listed below. I am fairly certain it needs a GL-4. 








I would not use Royal Purple either, try pentosin, much better oil and made in germany, so it is 100% synthetic. 
I would not touch Royal Purple. not an approved oil for VW/AUDI even with 170K
For 1991 with grinding issues, new oil may not help. Redline IMO is mostly hype.
I would use Motul, Pentosin or lubro-moly or OEM synthetic. 
75W-90.
Jason

_Modified by AZV6 at 3:34 PM 12-10-2008_

_Modified by AZV6 at 3:37 PM 12-10-2008_

_Modified by AZV6 at 3:38 PM 12-10-2008_


_Modified by AZV6 at 3:39 PM 12-10-2008_


----------



## dieselwagen (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Manual Gearbox Oil Recommendation needed (AZV6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZV6* »_For 1991 with grinding issues, new oil may not help. Redline IMO is mostly hype.
I would use Motul, Pentosin or lubro-moly or OEM synthetic. 
75W-90.

i only use Redline mt90 in my gearbox with NO problem and i average 2500 miles per month, it's bottle is not pretty, it's made in u.s.a, but it work just fine.


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Manual Gearbox Oil Recommendation needed (dieselwagen)*

OEM.


----------



## AZV6 (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Manual Gearbox Oil Recommendation needed (dieselwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dieselwagen* »_
i only use Redline mt90 in my gearbox with NO problem and i average 2500 miles per month, it's bottle is not pretty, it's made in u.s.a, but it work just fine.









No problems does not constitute a good oil. Boutique oil companies are mostly hype IMO. I have seen many blow up transmissions and engines using redline, RP and amsoil but not with your standard big oil companies, like Mobil1, Castrol, Motul, pentosin yada yada.
Don't buy into the marketing, do your own research. Do oil tests. Oil may be ok and that's all that counts is now, right.
Jason


----------



## Roadhog_ (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: Manual Gearbox Oil Recommendation needed (AZV6)*

Im going to have to say Amsoil MTG killed my transmission.. If you do some searching 75-90w is not the same as VW OEM fluid.. The OEM fluid is much closer to GM syncromesh. So.. run what you want, but I recommend OEM.


----------

